# Fallout from North Korean missile launch (Jan 2022)



## Cal (Jan 11, 2022)

US grounded planes as a 'precaution' after a North Korean missile launch - CNN


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 12, 2022)

Cal said:


> US grounded planes as a 'precaution' after a North Korean missile launch - CNN


This sounds like the crazy stuff they did on the West Coast the day after Pearl Harbor in 1941!!


----------



## jis (Jan 12, 2022)

CNN headlining “grounded” to describe a ground stop is a tad click bait-like. Apparently just a couple of planes that were already flying was asked to get down to the ground. FAA claims they just ordered the ground stop and not the grounding.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2022)

This article references this tweet which suggests otherwise: 



Certainly a very curious occurrence...


----------



## caravanman (Jan 12, 2022)

It was a good thing that the missile launch was detected, of course, but the follow up "advice" to US airports seems to have got mixed up somewhere along the lines...
While the incident seems to have passed without any major impact, except a few red faces in secret locations, just imagine if instead of advice to airports, that advice had gone to US missile silos or nuclear submarines. scary stuff...


----------



## jis (Jan 12, 2022)

A somewhat less shrill article on what happened...









North Korea launches 'more advanced' missile after hypersonic test


North Korea appeared to test-fire a ballistic missile on Tuesday that may be more advanced than a "hypersonic" one it launched less than a week ago, South Korea's military said, as Pyongyang pursues increasingly powerful weapons.




www.reuters.com





And here is what FAA did and what NORAD did not do and what action US Indo-Pacific Command took.









FAA briefly halted some U.S. West Coast flights around time of N.Korea launch


The U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) on Tuesday said it briefly halted departures at some West Coast airports on Monday around the time of reports that North Korea had launched a ballistic missile.




www.reuters.com





According to FAA it was a brief ground stop at several West Coast airports, or at least that is what they think they ordered. That of course does not preclude some individual controllers going a bit further than that due to communication lapse.



caravanman said:


> It was a good thing that the missile launch was detected, of course, but the follow up "advice" to US airports seems to have got mixed up somewhere along the lines...
> While the incident seems to have passed without any major impact, except a few red faces in secret locations, just imagine if instead of advice to airports, that advice had gone to US missile silos or nuclear submarines. scary stuff...


The body that could launch Armageddon was not involved in giving any advice at least this time around. I doubt anybody other than a few in FAA, if that, had any red faces.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 12, 2022)

jis said:


> The body that could launch Armageddon was not involved in giving any advice at least this time around


That's good to hear. In this very interconnected world, a mixed message, a few wires crossed, a short circuit or two, and it seems not too far fetched to imagine bad things happening as a result...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 13, 2022)

This article has some more detail...









Incoming North Korean Missile Warning Prompted FAA's Mysterious Air Traffic Halt


New details about the FAA's halt on flights across the western U.S. clearly point to North Korea's hypersonic missile test as being the culprit.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## west point (Jan 13, 2022)

These threats from N. Korea have to be taken seriously. I do not know if a missile was headed for towards my present airport if I would want to launch off that airport. Possible ground burst or having my tail pointe at a possible burst. Rapid following planes taking off have to consider wake turbulence.

The ground stop might have been so all air was not crowded if an emergency launch was at a targeted airport location?


----------

